# riding 10-28-11



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

went riding today with jrpro his girl and a buddy (dont know if hes on here or not) was a good day till i figured out my 4x4 aint working but w/e lol here are some pics enjoy:bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

here are some more somewhere there is a impressive picture of jrpro and me just looking lol but you will see how deep he went, wish mine had 4x4 i would of joined him, i need gear reduction!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

couple more


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice pics. How'd the 10" do???


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

did really good, got stuck couple times cause 4x4 wasnt working at all. whiched sucked big time. im taking it sunday to jrpro house so we can figure couple things out like axles popping out and wheel lean. i think asr ball joints didnt hold up but ill let you know.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like a fun place to ride! We don't have that much water right now...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

its been pouring like crazy here, we had a week that it rained all week literally didnt stop raining, its good for mudding sucks for business!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well congrats on the lift. I am glad it is working for ya. I love the look of a big lifted Brute


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ thanks its been going good, im going to see tomorrow what is really wrong with everything. it looks mean as he l l in the water lol


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Chris, bike looks good, so i guess your not riding tomorrow lol. Sounds like you got some kinks to work out.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Hey Chris, bike looks good, so i guess your not riding tomorrow lol. Sounds like you got some kinks to work out.



yeah MIGHT not ride tomorrow, all depends if jrpro is still down to work on bike. if not ima ride lol!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

And it keeps raining out here in Miami fl it doesn't stop lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pics!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you sir! That's rickys camera it takes awesome pics. Can't wait to get the new gopro it takes pictures now!


----------

